# Silkie chicken chicks



## Silkielover122 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ok so the person I'm going to buy from might not be able to hatch eggs for awhile,I'm a little impatient but they need help with hatching,or are there and local Ohio breeders? Thanks for the help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ohio is a large state, it would help if more info is given. Like willing to drive from one side of the state to the other to pick up chicks. 

Also, what are you looking for? Chicks that have show quality potential are going to be costly. And those types of breeders are not usually hatching this time of year. 

A place that you can check is the Craig's list for your area.


----------

